# غسل البطاطين  رووووعة



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

*1-أملئى البانيو بالماء وأذيبى فية الصابون ويفضل صابون غسيل السيارات ودة النوع المستخدم فى (الدارى كلين)ومتوفر ومعروف لأنة يحافظ على الألوان ولا يحتوى على مبيضات ويمنح النسيج نعومة
ممكن لو مافيش بانيو طبق بلاستيك واسع وكبير

2-أنزلى البطانية فى الماء وأكبيسيها برجليكى جيدا وبعد ذلك أفرغى البانيو من الماء ثم كررى العملية مرة أخرى

3-أشطفى البطانية بالماء المضاف الية منعم الأقمشةودة متوفر فى السوق وأنواعة كتير وأحذرى أستبدالة بالمطهر مهما كان نوعة لأنة يترك على البطانية رائحة غير محببة وكريهة

4-لفى البطانية على شكل أسطوانى وأوقفيها تصفى مائها داخل البانيو لمدة ساعة أو أكتر عشان تقدرى تشيلها

5-دى بقى أهم مرحلة أنشريها على الحبل وبعد التأكد من جفافها رشيها بزيت (الكاموميل) عن طريق البخاخة البلاستيك المستخدة للمكواة لكى يكون الرش فى صورة رذاذ حتى لا يترك بقع على البطانية كما يساعد زيت الكاموميل على طرد الأرق ويمنح البطانية رائحة معطرة لمدة طويلة

ملحوظة:زيت الكاموميل موجود عند العطار وسعرة رخيص
*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

*مجهود _____+____رائع

نصائح ______+_____جميله


-------+---شكرا الرب يباركك*


----------



## toty sefo (29 يناير 2010)

*جميله قوى فكره الزيت دى ربنا يعوضك ويساعدك فى غسيل البطاطين هههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> *جميله قوى فكره الزيت دى ربنا يعوضك ويساعدك فى غسيل البطاطين هههههههه*​


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههه
حاسة انى غسالة فى دراى كلين 
شبهت نفسى بالموضوع دة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليكى توتى لردك الظريف 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2010)

*اشكرك عزيزتي على النصايح المهمه دي *

*بس بشكل عام غسيل البطانيات مزعج لان وبرتهم بتبوظ بالغسيل *

*لكن فكرة استعمال الـ(الكاموميل) فكرة جديده وجميله *​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا يا قمر 

على النصائح المهه

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2010)

*نصايح حلوة
بس تعب هههههههههههههههه
ثانكس اسمشيال​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 يناير 2010)

*ينهار محدش يفكرنى بغسيل البطاطين علشان لما بفتكر دهرى بيوجعنى لوحدة​*


----------

